# OOC - Gardens and the Graves - Recruiting!  See post #127!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

For those interested please go rent or grab your copies of Fantasia, the original version.  Then please watch the Nutcracker Suite.  Memories refreshed, then you can come back to this thread.

Ok, all watched?  All right then.  In this game you will be playing one of the creatures from the Fantasia Nutcracker Suite.  Dawn fairy, autumn fairy, frost fairy, flower, mushroom, thistle man, or fish are your choices, races that I've either made up or heavily adapted from other sources. These are posted below.  (However, the autumn fairy spot has been reserved for Lady Shatterstone.)

The plot would be that all of you are fey spirits, watching over the gardens, grounds, and people of your chosen family.  You will guard them from spirits of misfortune, hostile intentions, ward off evil, and protect the children of the family.  Your tools for this will be magic and guile.  I don't expect to have any fighting in this campaign, unless it is with magic.  

You will be invisible to all except the pure of heart (children and the simple minded) unless you choose to show yourself, or are revealed by powerful mortal magic... or simple mundane means.  You are living in a fairy tale, with all the strange rules and whatnot thereof.

So... if this bizarre little campaign sounds right up your alley, post away to express your interest.

*Our Fey Spirits*
_hafrogman_ - Gus - Mushroom 
_Ashy_ - Grouse - Thistle 
_Lady Shatterstone_ - Oribella - Autumn Fairy 
_Seonaid_ - Freyja - Frost Fairy 
Dawn Fairy 
Fish 
Flower 

~~~

Notes on the races - Everyone's size is Diminuative (+4 to AC and attacks, +16 to Hide).  All spell-like abilities are cast as a sorcerer.  Everyone has a quality called Child of Nature - essentially under _endure elements_ at all time, because you live outdoors and are one with nature.

*Fairies*
All fairies share the following traits:
-6 Str, +6 Dex, -2 Con, +4 Int, +6 Wis, +6 Cha
Speed - 30ft, fly 90ft (good)
Fey
Darkvision 60 ft.
Low light vision
SR 14
DR 5/cold iron
Can cast spells as an 8th level sorcerer
Empower Spell as bonus feat
Can use _improved invisibility_ at will against those who are not pure of heart.
_Summon elder spirit_ - 1/week a fairy can call an elder spirit of their race to help them by providing knowledge.  This acts as a _commune_ spell.

Specific fairy races have the following traits:

_Autumn_ - Can rebuke plant creatures and magically controlled plants 5/day as a cleric.  Can send plants into dormancy at will (though usually only do this with the cycles, or on the advice of elder spirits).

_Dawn_ - Can awake creatures from natural sleep or give creatures a +4 save on saving throws versus a magical sleep at will.  Can cause dew at will (as the dampen variety of _prestidigitation_).

_Frost_ - Can rebuke fire spirits as a cleric 3/day, and extinguish small fires (no larger than a camp fire) 3/day.  Can cause frost at will (as _ray of frost_).

*Flower*
-8 Str, +8 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Int, +8 Cha
_Sleep_ and _lullaby_ at will, _deep slumber_ 3/day
Fey
Low-light vision
_Control plants_ 3/day
_Charm plants_ at will (in the fairy tale world, darn near everything talks.  This spell-like ability gives a +10 to Diplomacy checks for 10 minutes)
Can cast spells like an 8th level druid.
Can use _improved invisibility_ at will against those who are not pure of heart.

*Thistle*
+2 Str, +4 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Cha
Low-light vision 
Fey
Speed 30 ft.
Can use _improved invisibility_ at will against those who are not pure of heart.
Can cast spells as an 8th level bard.
Can use dances to cause the effects of bardic music (and vituoso performances from Song and Silence).  As an 8th level bard, they can produce the effects of _countersong, fascinate, inspire courage, inspire competence, suggestion, song of freedom, mass suggestion, calumny, jarring song, mindbending melody, greater calumny, magical melody,_ or _revealing melody_.  These dances bring their own music with them, with no need for instruments or players.
Despite the fact that this level is lower than necessary for some of the effects, they can do them anyway.  This simply allows them 8 uses per day and helps determine the strength of the effects.

*Mushroom*
+4 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Wis, +2 Cha
Can use _improved invisibility_ at will against those who are not pure of heart.
Fey
Speed 20 ft.
Darkvision 60 ft.
Can create potions as if they had the Brew Potion feat, for any spell up to 4th level.  Don't need to spend gold to do so.  The potions are actually little mushrooms that one eats to get the effect.
Can produce spores that have any of the the following effects - cause hallucinations as per the _major image effect_, cause a _sanctuary_ effect, and/or cause a _discern lies_ effect.
Can cast spells as an 8th level cleric.

*Fish*
Aquatic fey
+4 Dex, +4 Con, +6 Cha
Telepathy with any creature within 100 ft.
Swim speed 40 ft.
Darkvision 60 ft.
Low light vision
Psion powers as an 8th level wilder, but can choose from any psionic class list.
Can teleport self to other locations at will.  However, if location is not in water, can put oneself in a picture, or as an image in wallpaper, or a drawing on the ground, or something similar.

*Character Creation*

I'm just going to use a generic class for ease.

You have two good saves, take your pick, and one poor save.  Your BAB is medium (though that should only come into play for spells with a ranged touch attack).   You have 8+int skill points per level.  You have spells or powers each level as according to your racial preferences, and they stack.  For example, if the thistle were 8th level, he could cast spells like a 16th level bard.

You are 10th level, 3.5 rules, 38 point buy, standard wealth (49,000gp).  Spells, feats, and equipment can be chosen from Core books, FRCS, Player's guide to Faerun (regional feat are off-limits), Races of Faerun, Underdark, Faiths and Pantheons, Oriental Adventures, Expanded Psionics Handboook, Hyperconsciousness, Book of Hallowed Might I & II, Book of Eldritch Might I, II, and III, Way of the Witch, Dragon #277-322, Materia Magica, and Arms and Equipment Guide.  If you've ever wanted to take a spell, feat, or equipment that's cool but not too good for battling monsters, this is your time to shine!


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 15, 2004)

This one is too tempting to pass up.  I'd love to join.

I'd be interested in either the littlelest mushroom or one of the Russian Dancer/Thistle types (your radish men?)


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2004)

Somehow I'm attracted to the radish man concept...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

Thistle!  That's it!  For some reason I kept thinking they were radishes...  Ok, thistle-men then.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

Isida~

  You rock!!!!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So... if this bizarre little campaign sounds right up your alley, post away to express your interest.




Hey Isida!

I'm eager to join a PBP game that won't die after a few weeks. So, I'd like in. The frost fairy seems right up my alley. Please let me know if that's ok.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds interesting...  Since Autumn is reserved I would like to claim Dawn.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

Can I play Chernabog?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can I play Chernabog?



    :\   Uhh...  no?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

Let's see, I need the fish and the flower, and a couple alternates and we can be on our merry way!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> :\   Uhh...  no?




Fine, you just be that way...   Good luck on the game.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Well...I have NO idea what this is - but I'd LOVE to play!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2004)

Sure Ashy.  Go watch Fantasia and read a few fairy tales and you'll have a pretty good idea of what I'm aiming for here.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 17, 2004)

Do you mean Fantasia as in the Disney movie?  If so, done it - several times, and I'm well versed on fairy tales...but I still don't follow...


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok due to work commitments and being too many PBPs looks like I'll have to give this one a miss. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok, if the movie is Fantasia as above, then I will play thistle in Krug's absence...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry to see you go Krug, I hope you can play in another game sometime.  

Thistle it is, Ashy.  Essentially the game will be you guys, eternal, immortal spirits, guarding the grounds and family you've claimed as yours.  Now that the world is dominated by mortals, the immortal spirits (yourselves) protect them against those evil immortals that would exploit them.  If the good mortals survive and succeed, the good immortals survive and succeed.  And visa versa.  Does that help any Ashy?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Yea, I think so - I think I've pretty much got the idea down.  So it is the Disney movie, ya?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

A little.  Mostly I'm just taking the characters from there, and the sense of wonder, then throwing in a multitude of fairy tales, add sugar, spice, and seven crazy gamers, simmer for a week until just slightly nutty, and serve pipping hot with cream sauce.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd like in if there is still room. No real preferences as to what I want to play.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess I'll take the fish unless the next person really has their heart se on that rather than the flower, in which case, I'll take the flower....so, fish for now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

You're welcome in yangnome.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so going to be a flower! Can I?


----------



## yangnome (Oct 19, 2004)

OK, cool.  One question to start things off (I'm sure there will be more in the future), since my character manifests psionic powers, is XPH open for feats and equipment as well?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah yes, sorry, shall add the XPH and Hyperconsciousness to the list.

Dalamar, glad to have you in!  With that, I shall now be taking alternates.  

Oh, and all skills are class skills.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Isida!

So, if fairies cast spells as 8th level sorcerers and we start off at level 10, and the two stack, does this mean that the fairies cast as 18th level sorcerers?

Just want to make sure   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> A little.  Mostly I'm just taking the characters from there, and the sense of wonder, then throwing in a multitude of fairy tales, add sugar, spice, and seven crazy gamers, simmer for a week until just slightly nutty, and serve pipping hot with cream sauce.




Roger!  Just wanted to make sure my point of reference was accurate...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Isida!
> 
> So, if fairies cast spells as 8th level sorcerers and we start off at level 10, and the two stack, does this mean that the fairies cast as 18th level sorcerers?
> 
> ...



  That would be correct.  You guys are going to be using the finest magic available in the multiverse, and with extra power too...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2004)

*homer simpson gurgle*  mmmmmm magic and power.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 19, 2004)

As a clerical caster, do I get cleric domains and domain spells and domain powers?

Also, do we have an era in mind?  Is this going to be standard DnD era, or Victorian England (like the Nutcracker) or modern era or what?

Finally, XP. . . exactly 10th?  Any over for crafting?  If not, can we spend down to 9th?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That would be correct.  You guys are going to be using the finest magic available in the multiverse, and with extra power too...




Sounds waaaaay too good to be true....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

Era will be D&D standard, XP will be 3,000 over the minimum for 10th.  For clerical caster, yes, you get to choose two domains and get domain spells.  Just give me some reason why you chose those domains.

Also, though probably you guys won't be doing any physical fighting, that doesn't mean you can't have gifts to give to worthy mortals, or take feats to enchant ancestral swords or something.  If you want to.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Era will be D&D standard, XP will be 3,000 over the minimum for 10th.  For clerical caster, yes, you get to choose two domains and get domain spells.  Just give me some reason why you chose those domains.




Hmmm, 9th level spells  

So, are we going to be mostly convincing mortals to do good deeds & combat evil  or are we going to be fireballing (or in my case, cone cooling) the nasties?

This is an exageration, but this will definitely affect my spell selection. I don't want to be a damage dealing sprite if we are mostly dealing with intrigue. The opposite is also true.

Also, is frost at will the same as ray of frost at will (i.e. 0 level spell).
Do immortal fey have families (parents, siblings) or are they just created by nature (they simply appear and are concious)?

Did I already mention: hmmm, 9th level spells  

Cheers, 

SG


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Era will be D&D standard.




. . . darn.  There goes my plan for having a ceramic garden gnome construct to watch over my mushroom patch in my absence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

Occasionally you will be called upon to combat nasties with magic.  However, the majority of your magic could be taken up with things for intrigue, misdirection, or other strange things.  Just remember that while you may be invisible to most people, your magic is not.  So... you may want to mostly pick spells for things other than combat, but it wouldn't hurt to keep a _disintegrate_ or two in your back pocket.

As for frost at will... it's mostly to make pretty frost patterns and whatnot, and to chill things, but yeah, basically it's _ray of frost_.  Good for giving people cold feet.  

And yes, you could have parents, sibilings, and family.  You were born... several thousand years ago by human reckoning, but you were born.  So feel free to make up friends.  You might be buddies with the puffball mushroom in the next garden, or perhaps you occasionally ride a friendly bunny rabbit around the square, or maybe your mother is the grand oak tree in the graveyard.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And yes, you could have parents, sibilings, and family.  You were born... several thousand years ago by human reckoning, but you were born.  So feel free to make up friends.  You might be buddies with the puffball mushroom in the next garden, or perhaps you occasionally ride a friendly bunny rabbit around the square, or maybe your mother is the grand oak tree in the graveyard.




Thanks Isida,

But tell me, aren't we a bit uber powerful for garden spirits? This is by no means a complaint, I'm just trying to figure things out. I mean, if I look at what my character can do, I think he'd be friends with the mushroom queen  
But seriously, do all gardens have feys that can cast 9th level spells? 
If so, what are the bad folks like?

I'm just trying to picture where we fit. As for the age, 2000 y/o is a lot of history (this would be a very complex character).  Could it be possible to be a tad younger than that? The character could have been brought up in a distant land (maybe in an elven kingdom or whatnot). The family that it now guards has a hint of elven blood, and are descendents of the family the fey was protecting back in the old days. Or, alternatively, the charater cold be very young, maybe the offspring of an ancient spirit. The character would know its purpose, but very little of the world (I like this, because it would make the history simple).

What do you think? 

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

Probably outlining the campaign would help now wouldn't it?   

Your family, the Rashaan, has fey blood running through their veins.  Unlike most of their type, they did not retreat to the wilderness and hinterlands as civilization advanced, but instead embraced city life.  Them and the very few like them are responsible for allowing fey power to stay in the land, even when cobblestones and buildings outnumber the trees and glades.  Their presence prevents destruction of the last remaining places sacred to the fey, such as pools, dryad trees, and fairy rings.  

In this world, as civilization advanced, magic has retreated, and only the few willing to devote their lives to study could tap it.  In game terms this means that while magic is not unknown even to peasents, it's only practiced by a few.  Adepts, druids, and clerics far outnumber wizards, but even then you're more likely to see an adept responsible for several villages, or a handful of druids guarding a forest.  Clerics are plentiful only in comparison.

You are some of the most powerful spirits left amongst the cities.  If the Rashaan are killed, or their blood corrupted, more places sacred to the fey will be plowed under, cut down, or made into wells.  And whilst you have great power, you still are only visible to those with a pure heart.  Prolifiigate use of magic to manipulate others will bring unwelcome attention, particularly from the Unseen Realms.  It is better to help guide and support the Rashaan that try to go willy-nilly all over the city spending magic like water.

And if you want to go with a more recently-born guardian, feel free!  Someone is going to have to be an old hat at this, but several others could be more recently arrived to the Rashaan's gardens.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Probably outlining the campaign would help now wouldn't it?
> 
> Your family, the Rashaan, has fey blood running through their veins.  Unlike most of their type, they did not retreat to the wilderness and hinterlands as civilization advanced, but instead embraced city life.  Them and the very few like them are responsible for allowing fey power to stay in the land, even when cobblestones and buildings outnumber the trees and glades.  Their presence prevents destruction of the last remaining places sacred to the fey, such as pools, dryad trees, and fairy rings.




Hey Isida,

Thanks for the info. 
OK, so are the Rashaan active in their protection of fey power, or is it their mere existence that preserves this power?

Also, I'm almost done with my character. Could we have an RG to post them.

Last question: are the fairies restricted to the wizard/sorcerer spell list? I wouldn't mind having a few animal friendship and healing spells.

I can't wait to start this  
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

The Rashaan are somewhat ignorant of their fey bloodline at this current date.  Only mostly-discredited family legends mention the connection.  They protect what is fey mostly because it is theirs.  They may not know the magical significance of that ring of mushrooms, but by golly, Grandfather claimed that land and we're going to keep it!  

And RG is up - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1818743#post1818743
Complete with a sample character.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And RG is up - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1818743#post1818743
> Complete with a sample character.




Cool, thanks. My character is up. I still to work on the formating & the equipment.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 25, 2004)

Gus is posted


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok guys, can I have everyone follow my format exactly?  Then I know where to look for certain information.  Just quote the sample character, remove the quote tags, and replace my information with your own.

Also, hafrogman, I generally don't like people to spend more than half their gold on one item, so I'm going to have to ask you to switch out your orb of storms for something a little less pricey.  

In addition, please remember to put the origin book of anything that is not from the core books, whether it is a spell, feat, or magic item.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

My character should be up in the next couple of days.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 25, 2004)

I too likely won't get a chance to finish my character and post it until after 10pm PST Tues.  I have some school work looming that I need to focus attention on.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok guys, can I have everyone follow my format exactly?  Then I know where to look for certain information.  Just quote the sample character, remove the quote tags, and replace my information with your own.




hey Isida!

OK, I reformated everything. 
How many skill do we have? I just took the ones that I wanted, but I want to double check with you. Check out that +26 diplomacy check  
Also, how fast do the fairies fly? Freyda is at 30' but the first post of this thread says 90'.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

Foot speed is 30, flight speed is 90


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Isida,

Any chance you can drop me an email?  ashy ***at*** enkwell ***dot*** com

thanks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay I got questions on this...

Your example character lists daggers damage at 1d4 but that’s the damage of a medium version...  Are you guys going to use the size table and convert it?

Also your example character has 15 ranks in a skill yet is only a 10th level character…  (Max should be 13)  Is this an error on your character sheet or does the typical character level +3 not exists in this world?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Something you all might find interesting...  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

The Autumn Fairy is up and ready to go!   "Yea....  and there was much rejoicing"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 30, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The Autumn Fairy is up and ready to go!   "Yea....  and there was much rejoicing"




So, are we still on?

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes, we're still on, but I'm waiting for the rest of the people...

But I may put up the IC thread soon so you guys can bump around the garden and get used to each other.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2004)

Try this one more time...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay I got questions on this...
> 
> Your example character lists daggers damage at 1d4 but that’s the damage of a medium version...  Are you guys going to use the size table and convert it?
> 
> Also your example character has 15 ranks in a skill yet is only a 10th level character…  (Max should be 13)  Is this an error on your character sheet or does the typical character level +3 not exists in this world?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

I fixed the skill ranks, but missed the dagger damage.  I shall have to go fix that now.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yes, we're still on, but I'm waiting for the rest of the people...
> But I may put up the IC thread soon so you guys can bump around the garden and get used to each other.




Cool, just checking   
I'm very intrigued by this game and can't wait to start.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 30, 2004)

I was really hoping to find somebody in the family/among friends who'd have the original Fantasia so I could rewatch it for refreshment (been years). No such luck.

So I think I'll write the flower up tomorrow when I get back to my books to get a good look at the druid spells. Oh, did you notice that the Flower is the only race that doesn't gain a bonus to its spellcasting stat?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

Really?  My bad, I meant for everyone to have that.  +4 to Wis for the flower.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

IC thread is up - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105930


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!!   

Where did the garden pics come from, Isida???


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Isida~

   Is there one or two characters who are not from the Rashaan family?  I thought mine was the only one, but it looks like the frost fairy is also not part of the Rashaan family yet.  I was just checking because your first post in IC mentioned only one of us to whom the garden wasn't home.  

~Lady S.


BTW:  Awesome pics of the garden and the family.  Really gives you a feel of the time period and so on.      Can't wait for things to get into full swing!!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2004)

Yikes, forgot to subscribe to this thread and it totally slipped my mind, so very sorry. I will have a character up for your approval by tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

I get all my pics from Google.  Type in word, come back with gold.  You'll see a lot of pics in this game.    I'm glad you liked them.

Lady S, sorry, I forgot about Tuk, I shall change the intro to match.

Mimic, no biggie, as soon as you can get your character up, jump in!

yangnome and Dalamar, where are you?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lady S, sorry, I forgot about Tuk, I shall change the intro to match.





Cool.  I just was curious.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2004)

I put what I have completed up, still need spells, equipment, bio, history but I should have that done soon

I got a couple of questions though:

How does the age work? How old is an elder? What other categories are there?

What about familiars? Are you using them? If so what can we get?

What is the max amount we can spend on an item?

Can we purchase cursed items?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

Age is really just fluid, and the categories really don't mean much.  You can be really vague for your age.  

Not really doing familiars, but I might be willing to swap out some features for one.  What were you thinking?  

No more than 1/2 total wealth on one item.

You may purchase cursed items.


----------



## yangnome (Nov 4, 2004)

sorry, I'm still here, I did the same thing mimic did.  I knocked out a good portion of the character tonight and will finish it off in the morning.  i pretty much just have background and skills left to do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

Cool, glad to know yangnome.  Jump in when you're ready.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 5, 2004)

*blames the Berserk manga, of which he has read 28 volumes during the week, for taking his time to write up the character*

I've looked at some of the druid spells, though, and I really like the image of a teeny flower causing an earthquake if he really wants to  The character I'm intending to have done tomorrow, at least for the most part *crosses fingers*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent, glad to know you're still around Dalamar.  Jump in when you're ready!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Age is really just fluid, and the categories really don't mean much.  You can be really vague for your age.
> 
> Not really doing familiars, but I might be willing to swap out some features for one.  What were you thinking?
> 
> ...




Ok I guess age doesn't really matter to an immortal.

 I was kind of thinking having the family dog or cat as a familiar. We are supposed to keep an eye on the family right? Everyone always talks in front of the pets, what better way to gain some inside information.

Bummer there goes the iron bands of Bilaro.

Ok, not sure if I will purchase any but its good to know.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## Mimic (Nov 12, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari how is my character so far? What do you think of the familiar idea?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

Mimic, character so far is cool.  I like your familiar idea.  What did you want to give up for it?


----------



## Mimic (Nov 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Mimic, character so far is cool.  I like your familiar idea.  What did you want to give up for it?




Hmmm... magic items? Some exp perhaps? Not sure, do you have anything in mind?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

I was thinking in terms of racial features or class features.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 14, 2004)

What ever you think is fair is good enough for me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

Mimic, how about drop skill points down to 4+Int mod?  Then you can have the family dog or cat as your familiar.

Ashy - *Stalwart Eye:* This Tiny birdlike item allows its owner to speak a command word and see through its eyes. The stalwart eye has AC 18, hardness 8, 5 hp, and cannot move on its own except to turn its head as the owner desires. No range limitation exists on the power except that the owner must be on the same plane as the stalwart eye.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Mimic, how about drop skill points down to 4+Int mod?  Then you can have the family dog or cat as your familiar.




Sounds good to me, if I have the choice I will take the dog.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Is the game dead? Shure looks like it...
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry guys, it was Thanksgiving, and then work picked up... I didn't mean for it to go quiet.  

Mimic, family dog is fine.  You want one of the rat-catchers, one of the hunting dogs, or one of the lap dogs?  Either one is fine with me.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 1, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, it was Thanksgiving, and then work picked up... I didn't mean for it to go quiet.




Thanks, just checking 
 

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

Mimic, yangnome, and Dalamar, where are you?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 11, 2004)

School, a bit of not liking the item-buying part of char gen (the basics of my char are at the RG thread), a tad of general laziness, Finnish Independe day, my own net connection dying (at my folks's for the weekend), christmas... 

The good news is that I found out that my uncle has lately bough Fantasia on DVD, so I'm hoping to get my hands on it in a couple of days for some great inspiration.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

So, does anyone have any skills, or items, or spells or anything that might give us a bit more of an idea/direction here???  Any ideas or suggestions???


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2004)

I do have a "remove curse" spell if we want to go that way.  I also have a " call of Sapphire" spell from CBoEM which will force a creature to go home.  It may too little too late, but I also have "dreamspeaker" as a feat (also from CBoEM).  That looks to be all the help that Ori can give.   :\


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

What does dreamspeaker do???


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> What does dreamspeaker do???




"Sometimes dreams are important missives sent from above, or from within.  You can interpet the dream that you have, or that others have."

"When someone tells you about a dream, or when you consider your own dream, you can tell automatically if it was a dream of impotantce, also know as "sending" dream.  If it is a sending dream, you can attempt a Wisdom check to interpert its meaning.  If you Wisdon check succeeds, the DM should give you some clue as to the meaning of the dream."   Not sure if that helps any, hope so.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it might - worth a try - can't hurt at this point, I guess....


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

True that.... but I did cast " remove curse"  should I change that?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah - what the heck - we'll go with what we got.  

Live crazy!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me... besides if the remove curse works it may be eaiser to get anwers if we still need them and the dreamspeaker may work better on a creature who knows what is going on.    Our little guy seems too distrot to make heads or tails of anything.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

True, but I don't guess it matters much now...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

Any suggestions as to what we do now???  I'm at a bit of a loss...


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 1, 2005)

Perhaps some form of scrying, or divination to find out what's going on in court?  Not something to mention in front of the children of course, but in private.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan - any other ideas?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope, finding out what is going on at Court in around about is a good idea.  Maybe if the fairies know of another ring near  court, find away to contct them and see what they know.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok - who has the spells to make this happen?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2005)

Well if we do leave I can get us there with _doorway to elsewhere_, but as for scrying and such I do not have anything that will help. 

 umm, ya, I got nothin'


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2005)

I was taking a look Gus has a _bestow curse _and so so I, as long as it is alright with Isida I can drop the _bestow curse_ for _Scrying_ as a 4th level spell. Sound like an idea?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 2, 2005)

Gus is a cleric, so he can have any clerical spell of (7th level? I'd have to check).  The problem is a lot of high level spells have expensive material components that cannot be purchased.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2005)

I was saying I can drop my bestow curse  since we will still have one in group  and take scrying  so we have it for future use.    You wouldnt have to change a thing, I wold just swap spells.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

Isida,

Can LS swap spells?  Also, are we using material components???


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 2, 2005)

Swapping spells is good.  For material components, you can burn some XP (I'll give you some to burn).  1 XP is worth 5gp.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok.  I will swap then   I will update the character sheet tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok Gang~

  Sorry that took so long.  Ori can cast scrying.  So we can move ahead whenever you guys are ready.  

~LS


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

Okiday, I have many openings in this game.  The only players still posting are Lady Shatterstone, Ashy, and hafrogman, so I have four openings.  See the first post for specifics, but right now my openings are:

Frost Fairy - Seonaid
Dawn Fairy 
Fish 
Flower 

Anyone interested, please post and let me know!


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm interested in the frost fairy and would, if allowed, recreate him/her as a cross between the one you posted and the one Steve Gorak posted. (Mostly, I would want to be female and I'd switch things around so all of the skills/feats/spells come from the sourcebooks I own.) If you're willing, let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

Seonaid, feel free to create the frost fairy in any image as you see fit.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

Female Frost Fairy level 10
Diminutive Fey
Alignment: Neutral Good
Chosen Family: Rashaan
Hair: Shimmering White
Eyes: Dark Blue
Age: 83

Str: 4 (-3) [2 points, -6 racial]
Dex: 20 (+5) [6 points, +6 racial]
Con: 12 (+1) [5 points, -2 racial, +1 level]
Int: 16 (+3) [4 points, +4 racial]
Wis: 20 (+5) [5 points, +6 racial, +1 level]
Cha: 26 (+8) [16 points, +6 racial, +2 cloak]

Class and Racial Abilities
-6 Str, +6 Dex, -2 Con, +4 Int, +6 Wis, +6 Cha
Darkvision 60 ft.
Low light vision
SR 14
DR 5/cold iron
Can cast spells as an 8th level sorcerer
Empower Spell as bonus feat
Can use _improved invisibility_ at will against those who are not pure of heart
_Summon elder spirit_ - 1/week a fairy can call an elder spirit of their race to help them by providing knowledge. This acts as a _commune_ spell.
Child of Nature (Ex) - continually under _endure elements_
Frost - Can rebuke fire spirits as a cleric 3/day, and extinguish small fires (no larger than a camp fire) 3/day
Can cause frost at will (as _ray of frost_)

Hit Dice: 10d8+10
HP: 72
AC: 21 (+5 Dex, +4 size, +2 amulet)
Init: +5 (+5 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft., fly 90 ft. (good)

Saves
Fortitude +6 [+3 base, +0 Con, +3 torc]
Reflex +15 [+7 base, +5 Dex, +3 torc]
Will +14 [+7 base, +4 Wis, +3 torc]

BAB: +7/+2
Melee Atk: +8/+3 (1-2+1d6 frost/19-20/x2/P, Icicle, +1 frost dagger) 
Ranged Atk: +16/+11 (1-2+1d6 frost/19-20/x2/10 ft. range./P, Icicle, +1 frost dagger)

Skills
Concentration +6 [5 ranks, +1 Con]
Hide +21 [+5 Dex, +16 size]
Knowledge (arcana) +19 [13 ranks, +5 Int, +1 Education]
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +16 [10 ranks, +5 Int, +1 Education]
Knowledge (geography) +10 [5 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (history) +8 [3 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (nature) +17 [12 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) +15 [10 ranks, +5 Int]
Move silently +18 [13 Ranks, +5 Dex]
Sense motive +18 [13 Ranks, +5 Wis]
Spellcraft +20 [13 ranks, +5 Int, +2 synergy from Knowledge (arcana)]
Spot +18 [13 Ranks, +5 Wis]

Feats
Empower Spell (racial bonus)
Eschew materials (1st level)
silent spell (3rd level)
Extend spell (6th level)
Still Spell (9th level)

Languages: Common, Sylvan

Spells Known and Spell Slots Per Day
6/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/6/3
Save DC +7
0th - dancing lights, light, detect magic, detect poison, flare, prestidigitation, read magic, ghost sounds, mage hand
1st - Unseen Servant, Detect Secret Doors, feather fall, comprehend languages, Ventriloquism
2nd - detect thoughts, web, Mirror Image, minor image, see invisibility
3rd - dispel magic, major image, nondetection, shrink item
4th - bestow curse, ice storm, Detect Scrying, Wall of Ice
5th - dream, sending, Telekinesis, Cone of Cold
6th - guards and wards, Greater Dispel Magic, Freezing Sphere
7th – control weather, Greater Teleport, Greater Scrying
8th – antipathy, sympathy
9th – Summon monster IX

Equipment
+1 frost dagger (Icicle) – 8,302gp
Stone of Alarm – 2,700gp
6 bottles of unguent of timelessness – 900gp
Torc of resistance +3 – 16,000gp
Boots of levitation – 7500 gp
Cloak of Charisma +2 – 4000 gp
Amulet of natural armor +2 – 8000 gp
(1598 gp left)

Appearance: 

Personality: 

Background:


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

I haven't looked this over thoroughly yet, and I need a background and name. Those will be up shortly.

Edit: I'm bad with mechanics, so if anyone sees anything that looks wrong, it probably is. Feel free to let me know. 

Edit 2: I'm done tinkering. Any mistakes in mechanics should be pointed out to me, 'cause if I haven't caught 'em yet, I never will.  I may spend the extra gold, as I doubt I'll have much chance to buy anything during the campaign, but it may also just sit there. Background, name, etc., to follow (probably not today).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Seonaid.  Once you get your name, personality, and background up, leap into the fray once you've caught up with the story.

Anybody else want in to this strange little world?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm a tad scatterbrained right now (work's catching up to me no matter how fast I run!): do you want me to jump in as if I just arrived, or should I replace the previous frost fairy and pretend I was there the whole time (apparently, just with a personality and gender switch)?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

Since Steve Gorak didn't post too much, just pretend you were there.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2005)

Name: Freyja

Age: I'm not sure what her age should be. I'd like her to be old enough to be wise, but young enough to be chastised by her elders without feeling she's too old to listen. Is there a step before "Elder"?

Appearance: Freyja shimmers as ice struck by sunlight. Her hair and skin color shift frequently with her moods and the weather. In general, her hair is white and falls to her buttocks. Her skin is tinted pale, pale blue--almost so faint that it is impossible to tell. She has large blue eyes which help promote her impression of innocence and naivete. She often wears nothing but has been known to hastily don "natural" clothing (the sort woven of fallen leaves and ice crystals) when necessary.

Personality: Freyja is polite to a fault but obeys her own internal code. She is not above playing pranks for fun or spite, but she generally sulks if they are not received as intended or if she is the butt of a joke herself. She can be cold and aloof, but when she pledges herself to a person or cause, she is steadfast in her loyalty.

Background: Freyja is kin to the Rashaan, being a (much younger) cousin of one who propagated the Rashaan line. In her young adulthood, she spent a good deal of time exploring the worlds she could access. She assumed the role of guardian after wanderlust left her. Guardianship suits her much better, she finds, and looks forward to holding the job for some time to come.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 26, 2005)

*Heya*

If your still looking, I'd be interested, Just give me a few days to find a copy of fantasia (geeze been 10 or 12 years since I saw that last) and read the rest of the IC thread


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Sure thing LogicsFate, I have other openings.  

Dawn Fairy 
Fish 
Flower 

Seonaid, can you post Freyja in the Rogue's Gallery (Link in the sig for all my games).  As for an age category, I'm not too worried about it, just pick something that sounds appropriate.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2005)

Done and done . . . Looks like Freyja will be keeping that bit o' gold for now. Unless there's something someone wants me to get. I've got 1598 GP left.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2005)

Ugh. Sorry, I'll take a closer look at Freyja's spell list tomorrow. It's been a long day and I don't know all of the ranges and time limits of all of her spells.


----------



## Seonaid (May 2, 2005)

Isida: Can I get rid of the Boots of Levitation (taken from Steve Gorak's character sheet) and buy one more stone of alarm? I don't really like my equipment selection, but that's all the time I have to look at it now (assuming you'd even let me switch it around).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

Sure Seoniad, that's fine.  I don't mind if you switch things around.


----------



## Seonaid (May 27, 2005)

I'll be gone for a work conference Monday to Monday. I'll definitely post before I leave Monday, but I won't be able to post again until late the following Monday and I won't have reliable access while I'm gone. Do as you will, and take care of them chilluns.


----------



## Seonaid (May 30, 2005)

Okay, I'm out. Freyja will do her thing, helping as she can and deferring to the older fairies. She would like to set as many long-lasting spells as possible before leaving the house grounds.

Have fun without me, but not too much!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

See you when you get back Seonaid!

Okiday, I have three openings in this game.  See the first post for specifics, but right now my openings are:

Dawn Fairy 
Fish 
Flower 

Anyone interested, please post and let me know!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 13, 2005)

Isida are you still recruiting? Finally have the time to match my interest (that and got a new copy of Fantasia).   Would definately be intersted in the Dawn Fairy.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to lose you Ashy.  You are one heck of a player!    I really enjoyed Grouse.

Prof Yeti:  I believe she is still looking for people, epseically since we just lost Ashy.  Isida is taking a little break while she has a visitor in town.  Not sure how much longer her company will be staying though.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, LS...me too....    Keep Grampy warm for me!


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry to see you go, Ashy, and welcome aboard (I'm sure), Prof Yeti!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 14, 2005)

*Aurus the Dawn Fairy*

Well I will keep my fingers crossed.

To save space here is the character[sblock]
*Aurus*
*Male Dawn Fairy level 10*
_Diminutive Fey_
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Chosen Family:* Rashaan
*Hair:* Blonde
*Eyes: * Golden
*Age:* Immortal (Young – Relatively Speaking)

*Str: 6 * (-2) [4 points, -6 racial]
*Dex: 20 * (+5) [6 points, +6 racial]
*Con: 12* (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]
*Int: 18* (+4) [6 points, +4 racial]
*Wis: 20* (+5) [6 points, +6 racial]
*Cha: 24* (+7) [10 points, +6 racial, +2 Level]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*-6 Str, +6 Dex, -2 Con, +4 Int, +6 Wis, +6 Cha
Darkvision 60 ft.
Low light vision
SR 14
DR 5/cold iron
Can cast spells as an 8th level sorcerer
Empower Spell as bonus feat
Can use improved invisibility at will against those who are not pure of heart.
Summon elder spirit - 1/week a fairy can call an elder spirit of their race to help them by providing knowledge. This acts as a commune spell.
Child of Nature (Ex) - continually under endure elements
Dawn - Can awake creatures from natural sleep or give creatures a +4 save on saving throws versus a magical sleep at will.
Cast Dew – at will (as the dampen variety of prestidigitation).

*Hit Dice:* 10d8+10 (8,6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6,6 + 10 Con)
*HP:* 72
*AC: * 22 (+5 Dex, +4 size, +3 Bracelet)
*Init:* +5 (+5 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft., fly 90 ft. (good)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +15 [+7 base, +5 Dex]
Will +14 [+7 base, +5 Wis]

*BAB: +7/+2*
*Melee Atk:* +12/ +7 Dagger (+1 Flaming/Return) [1d4-2 +1d6 Flame/ 19-20x2]
*Ranged Atk:* +12/ +7 Dagger (+1 Flaming/Return) [1d4-2 +1d6 Flame/ 19-20x2]

*Skills:*
*Concentration  + 13* [12 Ranks, +1 Con]
*Diplomacy  +17* [10 Ranks, +7 Cha]
*Hide  +34* [13 Ranks, +5 Dex, +16 Racial]
*Knowledge (Arcana) +17* [13 Ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (Geography) +12 * [8 Ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (History) +13* [9 Ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge (Nature) +13 * [9 Ranks, +4 Int]
*Listen  +18* [13 Ranks, +5 Wis]
*Move Silently  +18* [13 Ranks, +5 Dex]
*Search  +17* [13 Ranks, +4 Int]
*Sense Motive  +15* [10 Ranks, +5 Wis]
*Spellcraft  +14 * [10 Ranks, +4 Int]
*Spot  +18 [13 * Ranks, +5 Wis]
*Survival  +15* [10 Ranks, +5 Wis]

*Feats:*
Empower Spell (racial bonus)
Eschew Materials (1st level)
Weapon Finesse (3rd level)
Silent Spell (6th level)
Still Spell (9th level)

*Languages: * Common, Sylvan

*Save DC:* Spell Lvl +7
*Spell Per Day:* 6/8/8/8/7/7/7/7/5/3
*Spells Known*
0th – Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read magic 
1st – Endure Elements, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Sleep, Comprehend Language
2nd – Detect Thoughts, Knock, Minor Image, See Invisibility, Web
3rd – Daylight, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Nondetection
4th – Bestow Curse, Dimension Door, Remove Curse, Scrying
5th – Break Enchantment, Dream, Sending, Permanency
6th – Disintegrate, Guards and Wards, Greater Dispel Magic 
7th – Banishment, Greater Teleport, Limited Wish 
8th – Antipathy, Mind Blank 
9th – Summon Monster IX

*Equipment*
_Worn or Carried_
Bracelet [of Armor +3] – 9,000 gp
Ring of Feather Fall – 2,200 gp 
Brooch [of Shielding] – 1,500 gp
Necklace [of Adaptation] – 9,000gp
Dagger [+1 Flaming/ Returning] – 18,302 gp
Wand [of Magic Missiles 9th Lvl] – 6,750 gp

_Containers_
Bag of Pockets [as Heward’s Handy Haversack] – 2,000 gp
Money (248 Gp Remaining)

*Appearance:* 
Aurus’ skin glows with a soft light giving off a golden aura. It increases in intensity as the sun rises in the sky, reaching its brightest as the sun crests the horizon, before returning to a soft glow. His hair is a soft golden reaching to his lower back, while his eyes are a bright yellow. Preferring to wear very little, like most fairies, Aurus seems content with a simple loincloth held by an equally simple belt. He also carries an ornate dagger and wand of ash in simple sheaths, with a small bag made of treated leather across his shoulders. A simple gold ring and necklace complete what little clothes/possessions he owns.

*Personality:* 
Aurus tries hard to be polite and courteous at all times. Unfortunately his impulsive nature has more than once caused him problems. He loves pranks, whether giving or receiving. Normally bright and cheery he can become a terror if his people or home is threatened.   

*Background:* 
Aurus was born in a land far from his present location. He spent his time wandering the world and learning some of its secrets. Over the years he watched the human race grow and develop, becoming enraptured with their potential. So much so when his kin and most other left for other worlds Aurus decided to stay. But after a short time (fairy time), his wanderlust sated he decided to settle down. Learning from the elders that the last of the lines were in danger he quickly assumed the mantle of guardian. Finding the location of a distant relative (Rashaan), he eagerly joined with others of his kin to protect them and their connection to the land of the fae.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

Prof Yeti, glad to have you aboard.  Your character looks good, post in the IC thread when ready.

Ashy, very sorry to see you go.  Tell your work they're a bunch of poo-poo heads for blocking ENWorld.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 14, 2005)

And so it is done.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2005)

May I play the fishy fishy fish?

Goldfall is it's name. It's so beautiful the way i see it.

Now just to be sure... we have the stats and abilities of a 10th level (wilder in Fish's case) but the spell/psionic power of an 18th level (wilder) correct?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 14, 2005)

Isida I have a quick question?

Do the fairies gain a familiar? And if so what is available?


----------



## shogun_ghost (Jul 15, 2005)

*new players*

The game sounds very ineresting. Just wondering what, if any, spots were still open? 

Peace,
Shogun of the Goldfish(or perhaps Roses?)


----------

